# Selling a travel trailer in Texas



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am selling my TT to a private party, are there any forms/procedures that I need to make this transaction happen? I have sold a car or 2 but not sure if this procedure is like selling a car or not.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing special, just your regular TX Dot registration... just sign the title over, if you have one, or a bill of sale.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

What about a vehicle transfer notification, do i need to complete one of those to tell the state that i no longer own the trailer?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

It certainly wouldn't hurt.

Personally, I would escort the buyer to the closest tax office and do the paperwork there and then the registration is changed immediately - and you don't have to deal with the VTN form.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Be sure to take the license plate off of it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SC, I probably won't be able to go to the tax office with the guy, he lives 2 hours away and this sell will more than likely take place over the weekend.

Mont, do I just give him a handwritten bill of sale so that he can haul the trailer back home?


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Title*

I bought a travel trailer and when I tried to get a clean title, I ran into some problems.

Contacted the tax office and this is what I was told I need to do. The issue was the 130-U form since I had to get a hold of the seller and have them sign the document. They would not take just the signed title. I have never bought a travel trailer or used car so I did not know what the process was.

_Documents required to apply for title on a travel trailer when_
_submitting a Texas title as your ownership document:_
_(1) Title (assigned by seller) _
_(2) Form 130-U, title application_
_ This form must be completed and include the buyer's and seller's_
_signature._
_(3) Current proof of liability insurance is NOT required for a trailer _
_(4) fees (6.25% sales tax on the sale price, $33.00 title, and_
_registration fee_


_None of the forms require notarization. _

_The transfer may be done by mail or in person._

_If you prefer to do this by mail, please send me the VIN number, so I __can tell __you the amount for the registration fee. _

_If the plates are old enough, we can give you a new one for no_
_additional charge,however, if the plates_
_are less than 5 years old and you are missing the plate, you must pay_
_$6.30 for a replacement (in person),_
_$7.30 by mail._
_(If by mail, you may need an additional form, if it is processed as a_
_'replacement'.)_


_Sincerely,_

_Susan Gant, Administrative ***'t_
_to Janice Colvin, Auto Manager_
_2nd Floor Auto Department_
_Harris County Tax Office_
_Office of Paul Bettencourt_
_713-368-2024_

Regards,
Ruff


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Be sure to write in big letters on the Bill of Sale that the sale is As Is and No Warranty whatsoever...

I forgot to do this on a boat I sold about a year ago...


----------

